# Our little guy



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the little guy we're getting in a few weeks. We can't wait!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh he's beautiful!!!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you! We pretty much died when we saw him LOL. We're counting down the days!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Is it just me but I can not see any picture


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Thank you! We pretty much died when we saw him LOL. We're counting down the days!


I'm not surprised. He has a very sweet face.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He's beautiful, I'll bet you can't wait


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He is stunnninnng! Can't wait to see more pics once he's home with you, i am sure we will all be very nosey


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :drool::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

hi and welcome, hes gorgeous


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What a stunning kitten, you are so lucky, good luck with him...............Chris.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes, I will definitely take pictures. Actually, I was gonna record the whole pick up with our girls, cause we're so cheesy. You would think we were picking up a person. LOL


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw.. he has the prettiest face! The more I see of Coonies the more I like them. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lovely little kitty


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

aww he is gorgeous xxx :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a sweetheart, he's too pretty to be a little boy


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh oh oh! What beautiful markings!  you are so lucky, he's a stunner!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He takes after his mommy, but he's got his daddy's face and neck fluff. lol


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Just too, too cute :thumbup: x


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Awwww :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a little stunner :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww his so cute! lovely colour! :laugh:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

what a gorgeous kitten....can't wait to see updates and photos of him


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i want him, hes gorgeous.
michelle x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:001_wub: Hes gorgeous!!


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow Stunning kitty


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely kitten!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

N'awww, so beautiful! o:


----------

